# Solved: "Choose the program you want to use to open this file" box opens with every p



## Bernkastel (May 25, 2011)

Hi,
AVG recently detected and fixed a malware problem, but now whenever I try to open something, I get an "Open with" box that says "Choose the program you want to use to open this file". This happens with everything I try to open. Firefox, AVG, explorer.exe, etc. 
I have no idea how to go about fixing this, so any help is greatly appriciated.
Thanks.

Not sure if it's needed for this problem, but here's the system info.

-----
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4095 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 310M, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 119234 MB, Free - 12224 MB; D: Total - 342703 MB, Free - 280155 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. , K50IE , 1.0 , BSN12345678901234567
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2011, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try this fix: *EXEFIX*

Unzip the fix and extract the .reg file to the desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry. *Note that you need to be an Administrator to apply this fix*.

*Reboot the computer*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 25, 2011)

When I try to merge, I get an error saying "Cannot import C:\Users\Bernkastel\Desktop\exe_fix_w7.reg: Not all data was succesfully written to the registry. Some keys are open by the system or other processes.".


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try it after booting into *Safe Mode*.


----------



## Bernkastel (May 25, 2011)

I booted in safe mode and had the same error, but when I restarted normally, I seem to no longer have the problem.
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

